

Myspace in major crunch: will layoff up to 50% of 1,100 workforce - ck2
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20026886-93.html

======
nolok
myspace has 1 100 employees ? What the hell are they all doing ... ?

~~~
ck2
Some are in offices outside USA but still, you have a point, that's a whole
bunch of people.

So Newscorp is Murdoch right? Fox, etc. ? Ah okay Wikipedia says yes.

He bought it for $580 million in 2005. I wonder if he'll get half that...

(and even more interesting, Myspace is HQ'ed in 90210-land Beverly Hills ?)

